# Dead Deer Walking



## byounghusband (Jan 7, 2010)

How's this???

Ever been walking through the woods at night 
and had the sensation that something was following...... 

This picture is from Harrison, NE area, 
where someone set out a motion sensor camera 
to see if any big bucks were passing in the area.   

It's a one in a million shot! 
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## wolftat (Jan 7, 2010)

More like none in a million, theres no picture.

There it is, boy is he in trouble.


----------



## David M (Jan 7, 2010)

bigfoot ? 
no picture yet ?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 7, 2010)

Smart Deer?????????????
Camera shy


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 7, 2010)

i believe it is a polar bear in a snow storm.


----------



## Wheaties (Jan 7, 2010)

I see it fine, and that is SWEET!


----------



## theturningcircle (Jan 7, 2010)

I can see it fine and I'm in the UK. What was the outcome?
Ian


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

Yikes! That is a rare photo, I wonder what the two
of them did after that flash went off!??


----------



## wolftat (Jan 7, 2010)

theturningcircle said:


> I can see it fine. What was the outcome?
> Ian


 Dinner


----------



## skiprat (Jan 7, 2010)

theturningcircle said:


> I can see it fine. What was the outcome?
> Ian


 
The deer turned around and the poody tat crapped itself and ran away......obviously:biggrin:


----------



## theturningcircle (Jan 7, 2010)

skiprat said:


> The deer turned around and the poody tat crapped itself and ran away......obviously:biggrin:



Go turn another pen Skippy:biggrin:


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 7, 2010)

It turned out to be not a very good new years start for that dear...


----------



## jbostian (Jan 7, 2010)

Great pic

Jamie


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 7, 2010)

i stand corrected. awsome picture.


----------



## TomW (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder why the flash didn't go off when the deer entered the area?  Sorry, not buying it.

Tom


----------



## Wheaties (Jan 7, 2010)

TomW said:


> I wonder why the flash didn't go off when the deer entered the area?  Sorry, not buying it.
> 
> Tom




Good point but I have to imagine that those cameras are smarter than that. Otherwise all you would get is deer right on the edge of the pic. Also, the settings for the cameras vary greatly (x amount of pics per x amount of time). There's a good chance it's fake, but I sure hope not.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 7, 2010)

There WAS some nice deer in that area. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 7, 2010)

I doubt it is a fake.  It is hard to see the deer (why fake a lousy shot?), but from the cat's rear legs it looks like he is in full stride...not just strolling through the area.  There is no doubt a delay between the sensor detection and the camera shot.  I could be wrong, but it looks real to me.

May be a good location to get some antler real cheap!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't get it----there are more deer than that standing in my back yard in the middle of the day. SWMBO chases them off---they steal the corn we feed the birds with.
Of course our Bob-cats ain't that big either


----------



## Verne (Jan 7, 2010)

Awsome!
Vern


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 7, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> I don't get it----there are more deer than that standing in my back yard in the middle of the day. SWMBO chases them off---they  steal the corn we feed the birds with.



Gary, I have an uncle in Minnesota has the same problem.  To be a sportsman, he drives to another part of the state during deer season, but he has admitted to wanting to get some venison the "easy" way. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 7, 2010)

Guess what we have having for dinner------?????????????
We did break down and put up a electric fence around the garden last year.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that they were just out for a late evening walk together-lol.


----------



## tim self (Jan 7, 2010)

That's one that needs to be submitted to some game mags.  would probably get big "bucks" outta that one.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 7, 2010)

TomW said:


> I wonder why the flash didn't go off when the deer entered the area?  Sorry, not buying it.
> 
> Tom



Some cameras have a delay timer connect with the sensor.  If it is real, my guess is there was a 3-5 second delay betwen the motion sensor and the shutter click.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 7, 2010)

dustmaker said:


> I doubt it is a fake.  It is hard to see the deer (*why fake a lousy shot?*), but from the cat's rear legs it looks like he is in full stride...not just strolling through the area.  There is no doubt a delay between the sensor detection and the camera shot.  I could be wrong, but it looks real to me.
> 
> May be a good location to get some antler real cheap!



keep in mind that describes every believable big foot picture lol

ive hunted deer and i have to say getting within 20 yards (trad-bow range) is nearly impossible, let alone trot behind it.even as quiet as them things are, they can't defy physics...
hell its tough sometimes to not get noticed when your in a stand!
cool pic though for sure, definatly could be real, i wasn't there, but you never can tell nowadays


----------



## Wheaties (Jan 7, 2010)

ZanderPommo said:


> keep in mind that describes every believable big foot picture lol
> 
> ive hunted deer and i have to say getting within 20 yards (trad-bow range) is nearly impossible, let alone trot behind it.even as quiet as them things are, they can't defy physics...
> hell its tough sometimes to not get noticed when your in a stand!
> cool pic though for sure, definatly could be real, i wasn't there, but you never can tell nowadays




Another good point, but look at the ground cover. I think it is "possible". I guarantee YOU wouldn't hear that thing coming.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 7, 2010)

Gary, I thought that you said that you guys did NOT like venison.


----------



## DennisM (Jan 7, 2010)

Could be real.

Pick up a fake camera with motion sensor from HF, (9 bucks) and a remote shutter relase for your camera.

Open the sutter release and tape a pice of foil over the button contacts so its always on, remove battery, connect connections for battery to the center batter post of the motion sensor, then add relay to the LED in it that lights when senses movement.

The pulse will trigger the power to the shutter realse and fire camera. 
There is a inherant delay, also shutter releases and some cameras can have the flash trigger after so many secs, as well the the shutter itself.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2010)

DennisM said:


> Could be real.
> 
> Pick up a fake camera with motion sensor from HF, (9 bucks) and a remote shutter relase for your camera.
> 
> ...


 
Or just buy a camera made for this for less than $100!


----------



## DennisM (Jan 7, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Or just buy a camera made for this for less than $100!


 

Shutter relase for the nikon 8 bucks
9 bucks for the camera.

less then 20. Plus then its versital to do more then just snap pics outside.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2010)

DennisM said:


> Shutter relase for the nikon 8 bucks
> 9 bucks for the camera.
> 
> less then 20. Plus then its versital to do more then just snap pics outside.


 
But is it waterproof and cold proof for being outdoors continuously?  Also, what does the Nikon cost?


----------



## DennisM (Jan 7, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> But is it waterproof and cold proof for being outdoors continuously? Also, what does the Nikon cost?


 

WELL, now we are spliting hairs... LOL!!

No, and No, but can be made that way, and lets just arm and a leg maybe.. 

BUt would be more flexable...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2010)

I still think I would rather spend the $100 or so and not have to worry about ruining my good camera!

My game camera will also shoot in infrared mode with no flash.  It then also has settings to allow me to choose how frequent I want the pics taken and will even let me shoot short video clips if I want!  I will also record the temperature!  All of that for $99!  Oh yeah, it uses D cell batteries as well so it will last a long time without going dead!  On top of all that, it is even camo so the thieves have a harder time finding it to steal!!!

And it is more flexible since I can leave it in the woods and STILL have my good camera to shoot pics with and not worry about damage!!

Just having a little fun so don't get upset with me being argumentative!  My wife says that is what I do best, argue.  She says I could win an arguing contest with a tree!  Says I should have been an attorney!!  Heck, sometiem I even argue with myself and win!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2010)

Back to the pic...I have seen this pic before and it has been attributed to a number of different states.  If you search Google for cougar following deer, you will find sources that say it comes from Oregon, Wyoming, New York, Iowa, and Idaho.  One thing is for certain, it is not from the eastern US since the deer in question is a Mule Deer according to numerous DNR officials from eastern states that have debunked the photo as being from their state.  Who knows if the photo is real or not.


----------



## TomW (Jan 7, 2010)

My overall factor is that if I had set up a camera with a motion sensor and a delay timer in order to scope out the size of the trophy, I'd be sure the deer (especially the rack) wasn't behind a tree when the flash fired.  Also, if the flash does fire, wont you loose those deer forever?  I thought the idea was to attract deer, not scare them away...

Tom


----------



## CSue (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool picture no matter how it was done.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 7, 2010)

Next photo will be of the babies they made off camera.:wink:


----------



## TomW (Jan 7, 2010)

...and why is the date/time stamp on the picture blurrred out?  Too much photoshop???
Tom


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 7, 2010)

Wheaties said:


> Another good point, but look at the ground cover. I think it is "possible". I guarantee YOU wouldn't hear that thing coming.



yeah but ive been surprised (someone trying to scare me) several times from very close, i sure ain't no deer thats for sure.
i just think it usually is either ambush or running down as a more common way for these fellers to kill


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a sweet picture. I hope it is real.


----------



## woodchip (Jan 7, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That is a sweet picture. I hope it is real.



I bet the deer doesn't.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 7, 2010)

the deer probably didn't have much thinking time:biggrin:
such is life


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 8, 2010)

That is a cool picture, but reminds me of a joke I heard once...

Seems a guy was telling his friend that he was walking through the jungle and a lion came charging at him.
His friend looked aghast and asked, "What did you do?"

The guy said... "I hit him in the face with a handful of $H**" and he ran away"

His friend said, "Where did you get the $H**?"

The guy said, "I just reached behind me and there it was."  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

